# OK.. Never detailed before !! Help me out !! Lots of Pics.



## Jimmymac (Apr 18, 2002)

Ok I have never detailed a car before. I purchased a one year old BMW 325cic certified preowned. There was a bad rock chip.. big and bad.. on the hood and maybe 20 little ones. There are also 100's of micro sized pits about the size of a grain of sand. .. ( I think these are from salted roads. The car came from BMW corporate headquarters in New Jersey(I belive). 

I had one DEEP scratch. that I could easily feel with my finger nail.. I filled it with BMW paint with the touch up brush.. let it dry 20 minutes and hit it with gs27 scratch remover.. It did so well that you can't even see there was a scratch there.. I'm not so good with the rock chips.

I took alot of pics that you can view here
Pics of damage

There is no wax on the car that I know of. I painted the chips..and wet sanded the big one. The smaller ones I used Lanka. The Lanka left micro scuff marks.. You can see them if you look closely. I think I will try M#9 to get those out. The problem with the tiny rock chips is that once you paint them.. the Lanka takes the paint totally out. I think they are too small to use Lanka on. So I get a tiny blob.. The micro ones.. I have no clue how to fix.

Please look at the pics and give me advice.. this is ALL new to me..:bow

I purchased the following prodcuts. Lanka, Ps21 Soap, Dawn, 1500 grit, 200 grit, Einman Fabrik clear pearl and GS27 Scratch Remover. These will be here on Monday A Porter Orbital Buffer, M#9, Klasse AIO, Klasse SP, Blitz Wax. And whatever you gurus tell me to buy !!! :up

Thanks for any help you can give me !!

Jimmy

PS- If anyone is in Sarasota Florida and can teach me a little or look at the car I would REALLY appreciate it !!!


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Maybe you are better off letting some pros fix the problems!


----------



## Jimmymac (Apr 18, 2002)

*Am I doing a bad job ?*

Am I doing a bad job or are they just really bad problems ?


----------



## IndyMike (Dec 19, 2001)

*Re: Am I doing a bad job ?*



Jimmymac said:


> *Am I doing a bad job or are they just really bad problems ? *


Jimmymac,

ChrisF has just posted the following reference rock chip repair over on the detailing forum.

I haven't read it in depth, but maybe it'll help you out!

Good Luck!

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&postid=59607#post59607


----------



## 325CI~02 (Jan 13, 2002)

blob it on all you want then use this!!!!! its magic!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumb: 
http://www.langka.com/nfhow.htm


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

*Re: Am I doing a bad job ?*



Jimmymac said:


> *Am I doing a bad job or are they just really bad problems ? *


It sounds like you are tackling a bit challenge as your first detailing task, that's all.


----------



## Jimmymac (Apr 18, 2002)

*I went to A Detail Shop*

I went to the makers of Platinum Products today and they looked at the car real well and talked to me for hours and hours about detailing. They showed me so many tips that now I really feel like I can use my orbital buffer and fix problems.

They all agreed that my hood needs completely wetsanded with 2000 grit. I will take it in next Tuesday for this. It's a little much for me to do now with my knowledge of detailing.

I had overspray in the clearcoat and I guess the dealership had washed the car with a brush. They pointed out ALL the imperfections on the car and told how each one came about. The dealership must have done a crappy detail job to cover up imperfections. they all came back after 2 washes. I also had untreated bird bombs, acid rain marring, swirll marks, knicks, scratches, rock chips..... You name it.. I had it. They could have easily told me to paint the hood over.. but they didn't

The detailer that owns the shop attached to Platinum products even took an hour out of his day to show me how to detail. He even uses reverse osmosis water to wash the car. These guys have a 10,000 dollar water system so they only use the best water. The are alot of bently's and Rolls in Sarasota so I guess thier clients demand the best. Wild.

Thier lab was pretty impressive too. These guys are awesome. The Detailer showed me the coolest trick.. He heated up the paint with a makita buffer and then moved the paint into a rock chip and it disappeared. I was in awe. I wouldn't want to try this at home. I was worried about the clearcoat and he measured an area.. sanded it.. brought it back and remeasured.. I lost like .5 microns of clear.. not bad at all for getting brand new paint with out the paint job. He's been detailing every day for 40 years though, guess you get better the more you do it LOL.

As for the Lanka... Well I couldn't get it to work properly. They makited it out in about 3 seconds though.. Guess some things should be left to professionals, for me at least.

I can't wait till the wetsand is done.. then it's Shine up time.. I can't wait !!

Just as a note.. I will try all thier products and compare against Klasse and Zaino and take pics.

As a side note : If you need a leather protectent .. BUY Platinum..I'm serious. It even smells like leather. I live in Florida and the sun is UNREAL. Think 90 degress with no clouds and 90% humidity. I see new cars with cracked vinyl and leather after 6 mths- Thats how bad the sun is. Thier leather product is awesome. I was using Lexol covered by 303.. Not anymore..

Jimmy


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

Looks like you found a good place. That makes all the difference in the world! After the wetsanding, if it is done right it should look better than new. 

Looking forward to some before/after pics and a product review. No pressure! 

--SONET


----------



## Jimmymac (Apr 18, 2002)

Will do !

Hey I love that blank german tag.. I'm stealing that for my car !

I'd leave the bumper plate free but my dealer thought it would be a good idea to put thier plate on and leave me two screw holes in the bumper... Have I mentioned how much I love my dealer ?? No.. Remind me to in another life.

:thumbdwn:


----------

